# Herf-A-Dor as Main Humidor?



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a good friend who enjoys cigars, and does not have a Humidor, so she generally doesn't keep them on hand.

Recently she has expressed interest in having a few on hand when she wants to smoke without running to the store or a lounge (I think we all know that feeling)

She travels a TON, so I was considering sending her one of my Travel Herf-A-Dor (15ct) with a big 65% Boveda.

Is there any downside to attempting to use one of these as long term storage? 
Will the foam cause problems?


Thanks


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know how long term you can age or store 15 cigars. She will likely have a rotating stock. even if she buys 15 sticks off the bat and no more, smokes one a month, it's less than A year and a half they will be in that environment. While not ideal, if she can keep the rh at a good level....why not?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I've used one for over a month with no problems. When you think about it besides the foam its basically a fancy tupperware container. Just remember to open the lid every once in a while for air exchange.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, the foam was my concern. I didn't know if it would need to "dry out" at some point, or if the constant humidity would be fine for it.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I know for guns you don't want to keep your weapons stored in the foam case for extended periods of time due to the foam holding moisture which could cause rust to form on the metal.

As for cigars I don't foresee a problem with keeping the foam in there. I personally would use a 65% boveda pack and try my hardest to remember to remove it from my vehicle on hot summer days.


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

I am re-popping this thread because I wanted to see if there was any other info (maybe newer info) about long term storage in the travel humidors. I ask because I might be getting my hands on a large travel humi (30-40 count). Sadly I don’t get to travel anywhere or for that long to actually use a large humi, so I was thinking about using it for some extended stay; set it and forget it stogies. Is there any rule of thumb on how long you should store your stogies in plastic/foam? Do I need to pop the case every once in a while to let "new" air in as someone mentioned earlier?

The plan is to take a few (20-30) sticks along with some 65-70 Rh packets and lock them away for at least a year, but probably much longer.

Anyway, any help would be great. I don’t want to be thinking I am doing a good job sitting on stogies for a year plus only to open them up finally and they taste like a rubber ball.

Kell,
Houston, TX


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, I got The Google for some research since re-popping this thread and found some conflicting info. I have read were people are saying not to use these as long term storage because you can humidify.. Why can’t you humidify? Well these same people state that if you humidify a travel humi, that the foam will mold after time. Others have said they haven’t had this problem and have kept stogie with humidification stored for a long time.

Anybody on Puff have first hand info on this? 

Thanks,

Kell,
Houston, TX


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing? No help on this I see. BOO!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd say the original advice still hold true. Add a 65% Boveda packet to maintain your RH and then just be sure to open the case periodically.


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, info about the mold growing on the foam due to moisture has me freaked out is all. Thanks though.


----------

